# Cutting down on 'clutter' on the 'net...



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Not quite sure how to word this but I finally had to cut back the Etsy shop and the Bonanza one. Hubby now has a website (below) and I can put things on there. 

I feel like the Etsy and Bonanza shops are redundant and take time to keep up. But, does everyone feel the extra time/shops are worth it in the long run?? Can you actually have TOO much presence on the net?? 

Been looking at the Etsy/Bonanza shops and wondering if they are worth it, even though my daughter said she'd help me overhaul them. 

So, any thoughts out there? :kung:


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Irish, that's an excellent question, to which I don't have an answer, LOL. However, I'm doing the same thing. Not that I had a large presence in etsy, but after I launched my site, I hardly ever get on etsy. I feel it's too time consuming, and if I'm going to spend the time, I might as well do it on my website. The only extra presence I have is my facebook fan page, which I've linked to my website, because I can put more pictures in FB than I can in my website.

Ifi


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Irish, I was selling on Amazon, Bonanza, ebay and my own two sites and writing blogs and keeping up with social networking and my homesteading forums and other things as well. Almost forgot my work here! It was too much. I have cut back and keep cutting back more. I don't want to be so busy that I forget to enjoy my life. Listing items on various sites is very time consuming and then the packaging it up and hoping the buyer is satisfied. I have cut out what I can and will keep cutting more out as time goes by. It's not like I was making oodles of money. That may have changed my mind a bit.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, for me Etsy & eBay have proved very much worth it! granted they do take a lot time, both in developing and in upkeep/promotion, but I make more money that way then I was doing my part time job. I don't do facebook, twitter, hardly any forums, etc. so I really have narrowed down what I actually do on the net.
I had been doing great on eBay, a friend recommended Etsy so I hesitantly gave it a try. Basically, the way I think of it is: give a shop on a site a really good try, really make it a job for a few months and see how it pays off. If it doesn't work out, try something else - what did you loose in the end really? Its all a learning experience.


----------

